# Group Juice Fast # 2 - Everyone Welcome



## hadenuff29

Hi Everyone,

Just letting fellow FBO/LG crew and anyone else know that we will be doing another Group Juice Fast#2 starting on January 31st

If anyone is keen to join us. All welcome, but if you plan on joining us make sure you please have at least been eating well for a good 2 or 3 weeks, as your detox reaction could be quite severe.

all the details are at mytummytantrum.com

Cheers
Jordan


----------



## oceanblue141

Hi Hadenuff29,

Are you 100% cured of Leaky Gas? Can you please let us know your success mantra?

I would like to do a 14 day juice fast. Any guidance? Thanks!


----------



## hadenuff29

Hi mate, did you also email me the other day?

I don't like to say anything cures, as i have learned it is an ongoing thing that needs attention for an extended time to fully turn it around. The juice fasts in conjunction with the colonics were however essential in cleaning out some deep toxins and have been great for helping in the healing process. I have a bunch of stuff on the blog, just search juice fasting and you'll find some stuff. If you need to know more just email me. Also I don't advise doing a jucie fast straight off the bat if you are currently highly toxic and have been eating a S.A.D Diet. You must build up to it, or you'll get very sick. Cheers Jordan


----------



## hadenuff29

The guy sent me an email, mate. It was either here or ignore the email he sent me. I don't really have time to do both. Chill bro, i sense you have some real anger from reading a lot of your posts. If you read my blog you'd know I had a leaky gas setback a few months back, but was the first time that I was aware of in roughly 6 months. Everything is currently under control and I'm living as a normal life as I can considering everything i have been through. So I'd say not cured just under control. Nobody will ever be cured if they eat bad foods regularly.


----------



## desprate

Hi hadenuff29..

can u tell me wht is ur diet plan and wht u did to keep it under control...and some other useful things like supplements and colonics..thax..

GOD bless..


----------



## hadenuff29

Please mate a Charlatan. I'm not David Wolfe. Im trying to stop you from buying the shit products. You will get there, perhaps you need to make your own mistakes to get the answers and a better understanding much like i have. Tell me this, Do you eat starches? rice? potatoes? Bread? Be honest man.


----------



## hadenuff29

http://curezone.com/upload/PDF/Save_Your_Life_/Arnold_Mucusless_Diet.pdf

Great read for you guy's if you're interested. An old book, but one of the best.

cheers


----------



## hadenuff29

Do a test eat three or four days eating a lot of potatoes and rice and write down how you feel. Then just three or 4 days of only vegies and some lower sugar (berries, papaya something like that) fruit. Then see how you feel again. If you feel way clearer after the fruit and veggies, get deeper sleep, no mucus, better breathing etc, then you know what you have to do.


----------



## carl100

I dont get any bad feelings like stomach cramps, headaches, or feeling sick, or feeling tied or any sleep problems. Everything is the same as it has always been except I just get the odd pain that is brief in my stomach, bit more constipated now and my anus has a warm sensation and feels like bubbles of gas are leaking out from that area especially after eating and excercise. And its a slightly musky smell that comes with the warm sensations I get from my anus and sometimes get a burning sensation in my anus. I have tried nearly couple months strictly cutting out gluten, wheat and dairy and no difference in my symptoms its very confusing!


----------



## hadenuff29

Hey Carl, how about mucus,,do you see any in bowel movements? Sounds like you're not getting ant relief because your intestines are still chocked. I'd start fasting and doing as many colonics as you can get. Bowel cleansing herbs for small intestine too maybe? You have underarm odour too, bad breath? Or just LG?


----------



## desprate

Hi Hadenuff29..I have always mucus when i have bowel movement and other thing after pasing gas some times there is mucus..i always wash my rectum from inside also untill the mucus is clear..plzz can u tell me diet plan and supplements..thax dear..

GOD bless..


----------



## hadenuff29

Hi Desperate, well that mucus you're getting out it all through you. Bucket loads of the $hit from not digesting foods properly. I suggest you read that Mucusless diet it's a great read. I'm currently following a vegan style diet with some fruit and no grains or starches. I will post mroe in depth on my blog early this week sometime... would have already but have a head cold and a dead leg from hell from football yesterday. In agony


----------



## carl100

hadenuff29 said:


> Hey Carl, how about mucus,,do you see any in bowel movements? Sounds like you're not getting ant relief because your intestines are still chocked. I'd start fasting and doing as many colonics as you can get. Bowel cleansing herbs for small intestine too maybe? You have underarm odour too, bad breath? Or just LG?


No Ive never noticed any mucus, underarm odour same as it has always been (nothing bad rlly), bad breath Ive always had since I can remember, but think its got a bit worse since this all started 2 months ago, I can sometimes smell this stale smell from my nose when I breath into a glass of water while drinking and sometimes its not there. My toungue has always been very hairy and is always white and smells very bad whenever I lick my wrist and smell it.


----------



## carl100

hadenuff29 said:


> http://curezone.com/upload/PDF/Save_Your_Life_/Arnold_Mucusless_Diet.pdf
> 
> Great read for you guy's if you're interested. An old book, but one of the best.
> 
> cheers


Can't read this pdf, does look very old.


----------



## hadenuff29

It should work mate, just give it a couple of minutes...must be a huge file. but it def works for me.



carl100 said:


> No Ive never noticed any mucus, underarm odour same as it has always been (nothing bad rlly), bad breath Ive always had since I can remember, but think its got a bit worse since this all started 2 months ago, I can sometimes smell this stale smell from my nose when I breath into a glass of water while drinking and sometimes its not there. My toungue has always been very hairy and is always white and smells very bad whenever I lick my wrist and smell it.


If you have only had this for 2 month, you're sweet man means it hasn't gone too systemic. Shouldn't be too bad. Are you getting leaky gas too? If it's related to gut issues then bad breath aways means you have been constipated for a very long time and the tongue indicates a lot of toxins. Start doing some serious bowel cleansing/colonics etc. Drink lemon in warm water every morning first thing without fail. Add some chia into water but soak it overnight. Eat lots of veggies and a some lower sugar fruits...


----------



## carl100

hadenuff29 said:


> It should work mate, just give it a couple of minutes...must be a huge file. but it def works for me.
> 
> If you have only had this for 2 month, you're sweet man means it hasn't gone too systemic. Shouldn't be too bad. Are you getting leaky gas too? If it's related to gut issues then bad breath aways means you have been constipated for a very long time and the tongue indicates a lot of toxins. Start doing some serious bowel cleansing/colonics etc. Drink lemon in warm water every morning first thing without fail. Add some chia into water but soak it overnight. Eat lots of veggies and a some lower sugar fruits...


Yeh I get leaky gas thats what I mean by the heat and smell from my anus. My oral hygene has been good although I never really had constipation all my life only from time to time like what you would normally expect. For some reason I dont feel too great about bowel cleansing/colonics as I saw this programme which was researching the effects and they said that in the end there was no real evidence it did that much although I appreciate thats just one source and your experiences are different. What will drinking lemon in warm water and adding chia do? Its really startling to me that if I just eat one thing for example if I eat a pea my arse gets very warm leaky gas immediately and this is not recognised as a medical symptom for anything!!


----------



## hadenuff29

Pengu didn't know if he had leaky gas or just odours. If LG then it's def systemic meaning it's in the blood. If you don't believe this then go and do your own live blood analysis and you can see if right there with your own two eyes. Carl.. If your diet was a typical SAD diet you will have accumulated a lot of old shit even if you don't think you have been overly constipated. I just spoke with a girl who juice fasted for 35 odd days and had like 17 colonics and was still full of it. You would not believe it. You need to get out all the shit and mucus.. The chia is going to work as a bulking type fibre to get everything moving. Use herbs if you don't want to do Colonics. Lemon juice will fire up the peristaltic actions of your bowel and make sure you're eliminating properly every day. If you have bad breath and it's not an abcess or rotting tooth trust me its your chocked bowels. Clean them out and that part of the problem should be turned around quick smart. It was for me. My breath perfectly fine now.


----------



## carl100

Ive always had bad breath since I was a young kid and hardly ate any crap growiing up, ate alot of good whole foods, lentils no microwaved meals or pizzas or chips every day. Whats shocking is how much my arse can feel like burning immediately after Ive eaten something especially when I never felt anything remotely like this before. Ill have a look at getting some chia seeds and getting a live blood analysis. I still cant believe this is all happening!


----------



## hadenuff29

leaky gas is from a leaky gut.. Anyhow I'm not going to get into this argument because I know it's a topic of debate on here. Ok for starters you need to stop eating the starches and grains as they are clogging and putrefying in your bowels and poisoning your system. Yep clean out the bowels too with the chia or with a herbal bowel cleanse or colonics if possible, Pengu do you get a shit smell from underarms too? Carl, sounds like you ate well as a kid. Did you drink much beer when older? How about constipation, as a youngster can you remember being constipated. Did you drink much water? Does Mum or Dad have gut issues?


----------



## carl100

I hardly drank much beer or alcohol when growing up. I've mainly drank water most of my life and dont and never have drank tea or coffee. I cant remember being constipated as a kid maybe on the rare occasion but it would have been rare isolated incidences. I have always had to push a little for it to come out though and then just let it drop out as I never had wind blasting it out like when you hear other people in public toilets. My mum has never mentioned any gut problems and neither my dad although as a kid I used to think my dad used to always take a long time in the toilet, maybe he had constipation, but I did hear him pooping with gas release and noise which I dont do. One thing is Ive never really drank much quantities of water over my life, Im drinking alot since I got this though as Im trying to eat resaonable amount of fibre to help with constipation. Im eating brown organic rice is that a bad thing then in your opinion?


----------



## hadenuff29

Hi mate, sounds a lot like me as a kid. I'd refuse to drink water like my brothers. It was only sweet cordial or nothing at all. More than likely i ended up with these problems. All rice has always been bad for me. Id say it's one of my worst foods of the lot. I wouldn't recommend rice. Do an experiment, Eat some at night and write down how you feel the next day. I rely a lot on my body to tell me what is good and bad.


----------



## carl100

Sorry I meant I hardly drank much liquid growing up, I wouldnt say I excessively drank fizzy drinks though. The funny things is I eat anything and feel ok, I dont get headaches or stomach cramps or feel sick. The only problem I have is the feeling in my arse of heat and like its releasing gas and ofcourse bad breath but Ive always had that. I did a couple of hours excercise the other day and driving home after in the car my arse hole area felt so so hot like i was sitting on a radiator. And when I eat something within 5 seconds I feel the heat and LG sensation in my arse. This kind of suggests its a physical issue with my body and I wonder if it came on from excessive stress or being around mold.


----------



## hadenuff29

Heat indicates either a chronic fermentation or infection. A bit like when you get a head cold with a fever, the body heats up to try and push out the poisons/mucus etc. I also has the exact symptoms you talk of. The heat once for me was huge, but it was a full body heat. If i had dairy the heat was tenfold due to fermentation. Clean all the junk out mate and go from there...


----------



## carl100

Im trying to think what caused this all of a sudden. My bedroom had mold spreading all over half the ceiling and I was sleeping in there for 2 years. I got rid of it now and repainted the room and put mold prevention spray on there. I also noticed last week that there was mold underneath the front passenger car mat. This is because theres a leak from the door where water has been getting underneath the car mat. I have thrown the car mat away and thinking about going somewhere to rip the carpet out of that bit and put a new one in but that may be expensive. It may not be mold but we have to keep trying things.


----------



## carl100

Well Im getting rid of any kind of mold to prevent me from being around it I dont expect my LG to suddenly stop though. The mold was already there when my LG came on although I have no idea if there is any link.


----------



## hadenuff29

Hey Carl for sure you could have ingested some mould spores or something through your breathing or something. Could well be the cause. Did you eat much bread/cereals etc as a kid as well?


----------



## carl100

Yeh i ate alot of cereals and bread growing up as a kid and always have, but same as most people. I may take antibiotics for 7 days as Im not sure if my penis has a yeast infection or not, been to the doctor and they didnt say it was or was not yeast but gave me antibiotics to take for a week along with using some anti fungal cream. Will I be ok for 7 days and should I take x2 the amount of probiotics to keep the good bacteria level up. Also do you think this might actually help me with my LG in any way if maybe it was a mold related issue?


----------



## hadenuff29

Yeah its hard to say exactly why it happened, it could be mould. I've had a few emails from people who would hold in their shit in because they were scared to shit in their partner's toilet. Has the same effect as constipation, meaning stuff just sits in transit for way too long fermenting and feeding bacteria. Up to you if you want to take antibiotics mate, I wouldn't personally take them again as I feel the do more damage than good. Everyone is different though, your choice! I don't think it's going to cure you over night though, you'll still need to make drastic diet and lifestyle changes..


----------



## dashrendar

day 3 of juice fast. also haven't jerked it in a while, i believe it maybe relevant.

I was feeling unusually tense all day today then finally i got to lay down in a very comfortable position and finish watching season 3 of game of thrones. After a while i started to feel the sort of release of tension i get when i go for an acupuncture treatment or do breathing exercises for a long time, it got really intense. afterwards i smelled like a bandaid I might have recently peeled off myself. The smell of infection or healing?

Diet is important no doubt but i am thinking people were right when they said it is a problem with anxiety/tension.

I believe i have spent the majority of my life in a state of "fight or flight"


----------



## carl100

I have always been stressed and anxious most of my life. A couple months before I got this I said to myself it was amazing that Ive been through all this constant anxiety all my life yet Im normal without any problems. I thought well some bodys can cope with it better than others. Tension anxiety maybe a big cause of this so I will have to try some relaxation excercises and keep doing them.


----------



## oceanblue141

carl100 said:


> A couple months before I got this I said to myself it was amazing that Ive been through all this constant anxiety all my life yet Im normal without any problems. I thought well some bodys can cope with it better than others.


Few days before my LG started, i said to myself how well my anal sphincter is working even though i fart so loud in the restroom. I also feared about my anal sphincter being damaged by huge amounts of stool and normal gas.

After few days, LG began.


----------



## hadenuff29

You will feel anxious with the amount of toxins circulating in your body. Candida 100% makes people anxious, then of course when you have been through what we have you'd be abnormal if you didn't get anxiety from that. It gets better over time. I was always way more anxious and uncomfortable when i hadn't been to the toilet for a few days..


----------



## oceanblue141

Hadenuff29: May i ask what are your exact symptoms? Is it Leaky Gas(Constant gas or whiffs coming out of anus) or Body Odor(odor coming out of skin)?


----------



## hadenuff29

only very very occasional leaky gas, as in fart smell coming out, if I eat shitty foods that i can't break down. No constant odours anymore they slowly disappeared over time.


----------



## yellow11

May I ask Jordan how long was it before you became odour free since you got on the road to recovery? i know you write elsewhere how it was a few years from making a real effort to getting better to finally having success but in some of that time you were eating stuff which unknown to you are bad for our condition and maybe trying one or two things which didn't really work. But from the time you finally hit on the right protocol how long did it take if you don't mind me asking?

One more thing if thats ok, you say how we should avoid potatoes and starch in general. I think you are pretty down on rice also which definately is a big problem food for me, however I'm wondering if we cut out too much starch then will we not get much energy from our food?


----------



## hadenuff29

Hi Yellow,

My memory definitely aint the best.. The first 3 months was a horrible time, smells and depression was very heavy. It got really bad...but I reckon for me i started improving a fair bit after 6 months, but still had pretty regular flare ups if i ate crappy food and the leaky gas and even BO would come back during this stage. It was more like the 12-18 month mark possibly even longer that it definitely was a lot less regular and more under control. My case was pretty extreme though. The guy I wrote about on my blog who got better after 6 months, I can't confirm, but I'd say the the way he talked that he didn't suffer for years like some of use before he got to work on our problem. 6 months IMO would be a bare minimum for someone who only suffered for 6- 12 months or something like that.. The longer you had it for the sicker the body, the longer the turn around. Things like juice fasts will definitely turn it around quicker. I'm now experimenting with a higher carb (fruit) diet with lots of veggies and very minimal starches. The starches are near on impossible for us to break down, just like all the grains. I'm staying off all the grains too. They are shockers for us, ferment rapidly and stay in us for way too long. I'm getting my energy from the fruit like the 80/10/10 diet. Low fats too. No avocados and very small amount of nuts and seeds. Hope that helps..


----------



## dashrendar

Well i went off the juice fast and now i feel bad again.

I was feeling great for a while too; both physically and mentally. but now i have almost like a constant headache/headfog from the stress, eating too much? eating bad foods? not getting enough liquid? All of the above? I dont know, im working on it. Gonna be very careful about what I eat and do lots of stress/anxiety reducing exercises.

I went off the juice diet when i started to lose my gains from weightlifting, looking down at my wrists and seeing that they were skinny again was lame.... now i need to figure out how to minimize the toll of digestion on my body while maximizing nutrition. Getting the protein i need is a bit of a challenge seeing as protein powders seem to be my bane. But having a juicer will help with the rest.

No point in being smell free if you cant crush your enemies skulls between your pectorals.


----------



## yellow11

Thanks Jordan for your advice,

Unfortunately I ve had this problem for years and years so I guess it will take at least the six month time period you are talking about before I see any improvement at all (assuming I can stick to a strict diet for six months which is a big assumption). One thing though is I ve never had much problems with constipation and stuff that a lot of people here have so maybe that could be a good sign.

For me sad to say I dont think I can handle much fruits at all, had two of the worst flare ups imaginable, once after eating a lot of fruit in one go and another time after having a fruit smoothie. Definately though those vegetable jucie fasts you talk about sound awesome, really should try them out. I remember reading about Steve Jobs, when he was young apparently he would go for days on end subsisting on carrot juice alone (probably not the best idea nutrition wise ) he said once he got over the inital adjustment in the fist few days he felt fantastic.

I totally agree what you say about grains, once when I was trying to cut out sugary stuff I ate a lot of oatcakes adn rice cakes and my odour just exploded.

Thanks again for the tips and especially for your great blog, I get so depressed thinking of how long I have this problem and whether I can ever have anything appraoching a normal life it is really nice to read of someone taking charge of their situation and turning their life around. Keep up the good work!


----------



## hadenuff29

dashrendar said:


> Well i went off the juice fast and now i feel bad again.
> 
> I was feeling great for a while too; both physically and mentally. but now i have almost like a constant headache/headfog from the stress, eating too much? eating bad foods? not getting enough liquid? All of the above? I dont know, im working on it. Gonna be very careful about what I eat and do lots of stress/anxiety reducing exercises.
> 
> I went off the juice diet when i started to lose my gains from weightlifting, looking down at my wrists and seeing that they were skinny again was lame.... now i need to figure out how to minimize the toll of digestion on my body while maximizing nutrition. Getting the protein i need is a bit of a challenge seeing as protein powders seem to be my bane. But having a juicer will help with the rest.
> 
> No point in being smell free if you cant crush your enemies skulls between your pectorals.


How many days did you do on the juice mate? Did you have any colonics too?


----------



## hadenuff29

yellow11 said:


> Thanks Jordan for your advice,
> 
> Unfortunately I ve had this problem for years and years so I guess it will take at least the six month time period you are talking about before I see any improvement at all (assuming I can stick to a strict diet for six months which is a big assumption). One thing though is I ve never had much problems with constipation and stuff that a lot of people here have so maybe that could be a good sign.
> 
> For me sad to say I dont think I can handle much fruits at all, had two of the worst flare ups imaginable, once after eating a lot of fruit in one go and another time after having a fruit smoothie. Definately though those vegetable jucie fasts you talk about sound awesome, really should try them out. I remember reading about Steve Jobs, when he was young apparently he would go for days on end subsisting on carrot juice alone (probably not the best idea nutrition wise ) he said once he got over the inital adjustment in the fist few days he felt fantastic.
> 
> I totally agree what you say about grains, once when I was trying to cut out sugary stuff I ate a lot of oatcakes adn rice cakes and my odour just exploded.
> 
> Thanks again for the tips and especially for your great blog, I get so depressed thinking of how long I have this problem and whether I can ever have anything appraoching a normal life it is really nice to read of someone taking charge of their situation and turning their life around. Keep up the good work!


No worries man, good luck with it. One thing I'd say is that if you aren't crapping two to three times a day you are constipated. Honestly from my experiences at the health retreats last few years.. it is mind boggling how much old carbs and meat can be stuck in our bodies. I recently talked with a girl who did something like 35 days of juice and had 17 x 1 hr + colonic sessions and it was still pouring out of her. It never ends. That's why I'm now leading towards fruits being very important to get things moving. Problem is in the initial stage the fruits mix with all the old sludge and really unsettle things as the old stuff loosens up and moves along. So it can be easy to think, that the fruits are actually doing you bad. I'll keep you posted how I'm going with the 80/10/10 style diet..


----------



## Intothewild

@Yellow11 Some people with IBS actually have a real sensitivity to fibre, im included. If i want to have well formed b/ms that dont take forever to wipe, i have to have the bare miniumum of fibre, which includes fruit and veg so keeping that to a minimum aswell. When i have a lot of fibre i get terrible gas and bloating and my bowel movements are messy as hell which in turn makes me smell far worse. I've found that i tend to smell worse or better depending on my b/ms, so if i have a well formed one that i dont need to wipe or bare minimum of wiping then i will be able to go about my day fine but if i have diarhea or anything i dont leave the house cos i smell horrific.

Here's a link to an article that might be of some help to you if you are the same - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1228402/Eating-fibre-NOT-good-stomach.html


----------



## hadenuff29

Hi Into the wild,

I was exactly the same in the early days, I couldn't handle any foods pretty much cos my insides were stripped dry of any good bacteria and were red raw with inflammation. The juice fasting helped me massively settle that dow. If you did a 5 day juice fast of green juices your guts will get a rest and you should be able to eat more foods after that. Colonics too would be awesome to start clearing all the old junk out..


----------



## desprate

Hi intothewild..

i have the same symptoms u r going thru..tell me did u get any relief in these symptoms? i always wash my rectum from inside out it takes almost 40 to 50 mins to wash and dry it cause i have lots of mucus which takes time to dry from inside..but still i have that BM's smell after washing it,don't know y..tell me wht kind of food to eat in this situation cause fiber is also bad for me..

Hi hadenuff..

what greens are allowed and how long have to be on juce fast?

thax in advance..

GOD bless..


----------



## desprate

one more thing after peeing i noticed the smell increases,i always wash after i pee but still there is smell and after intercourse or having wet dream the smell increases..plzz can anyone tell me y it's happening..thax..

GOD bless.


----------



## hadenuff29

Hi Desperate, There's your answer mate, you are filled with mucus. That mucus will be through you whole entire body... You need to get it out. I normall use things like celery, cucumber, parsley, ginger, carrots, turmeric, green apples stuff like that. Be careful don't jump straight into one mate if you are still very toxic or you will get very sick. Build up to it. One day of fasting a week, could be a good start to start healing your inside and give them a rest..


----------



## dashrendar

hadenuff29 said:


> How many days did you do on the juice mate? Did you have any colonics too?


was only 4-5 days.

I am doing the mucusless diet right now. Just been "juice fasting" and eating fruit/veggies. Im going to go for another green juice diet and hopefully last at least another week this time, maybe go for 20 days.

I had an enema kit but i had to toss it because it was getting old... my bowel movements have been relatively normal lately so its no biggie.

What sort of relaxation exercises do you all do?

I just do standard breathing exercises while i listen to some calm music, i keep it up for 45 mins or so until i can really feel the difference. sometimes it's very intense. I noted that it seems to be much easier to relax during a liquid diet.

I think that relaxation/releasing yourself is a huge huge part of this, i was reading a lot of the success stories from that collection someone made in these forums and they all seemed to think that dealing with the tension/anxiety was the biggest part of their "cure". Heres one exercise someone from this forum posted a while ago that works for me.



> Stand up, breath all your air out of your chest, bend over hands on knees and continue breathing out till your stomach is also completly empty. Stand up straight placing hands firmly on hips and use your arms to push your shoulders up as high as they can go and for as long as you can without breathing. It should feel like you are stretching your spine, with pressure around your shoulders and head. You are not stretching your neck, and don't do it too hard. When you can't hold your breath out any longer drop your arms and breath in. For about half a minute you should feel the hot energy around your groin/ass rise up to your neck/head. Do this as often as you like.If you do this without breathing out first the air in your stomach and chest seem to act as an energy barrier and the heat doesnt rise as well. Also try not to do this on a full stomach. You should also notice after a while your bad breath goes. OK, well I feel for all the people with this, it's a horrible thing to go through. I hope this helps people. Peace.


----------

